# Tonsatz



## Contramax

Kennt ihr eine Übersetzung von Tonsatz?
Das ist ein Fach in den Konservatorien.
Danke!


----------



## kunvla

¿ frase musical ?

*frase*

mús. Unidad melódica o armónica que termina en pausa. 
http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/frase

*frase*

*8.*  f. Mús. Sección breve de una composición, con sentido propio.

*frase musical.*

*1.* f. Período de una composición delimitado por una cadencia y que tiene sentido propio.

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=frase


*Satz, Tonsatz*

*6.*  Mus.
   a) in sich geschlossener Teil eines mehrteiligen Musikwerkes: der erste, mittlere, langsame S. eines Klavierkonzerts; e. Sinfonie, Sonate, Streichquartett mit mehreren Sätzen; Sie hatten ein Largo von perlenhaft schimmerndem Wohllaut gespielt und waren beim munteren Satz Erh. Kästner Zeltbuch 47
   b) /Pl. ungebräuchl./ Art, in der ein Musikstück gesetzt ist, Stimmführung in einem mehrstimmigen Musikstück: ein einfacher, schwieriger, strenger, reiner, vierstimmiger, polyphoner S. 

http://www.dwds.de/?kompakt=1&qu=Tonsatz

_____________
Saludos


----------



## Alemanita

Contramax said:


> Kennt ihr eine Übersetzung von Tonsatz?
> Das ist ein* Fach* in den Konservatorien.
> Danke!



Handelt es sich vielleicht um das, was ein Tonsetzer, also Komponist, macht? Also 'composición'?


----------



## sokol

Wiki gibt eine Erklärung von "Tonsatz" (als totaler Nicht-Musiker verstehe ich den Artikel allerdings ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich ).
Eine spanische Version dieser Seite gibt es leider nicht, aber vielleicht hilft das ja den anderen, eine gute spanische Übersetzung zu finden.


----------



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 

Ich habe eine Quelle (biografiasyvidas.com) gefunden, in der _Tonsatz_ mit der spanischen Übersetzung kombiniert wird:



> Su trabajo teórico para sustituir la dodecafonía lo resumió en la publicación _Unterweisung im Tonsatz_ ('El arte de la composición musical', 1937-1939)


Demnach wäre es _composición musical_. Aber wir schauen weiter. 

Hier (colombiaaprende.mediateca) wäre es _composición básica_. Aber das ist nicht weit verbreitet.


> Composición Básica (Tonsatz, Alfred Uhl, 1987)


----------



## Spharadi

Noch ein Hinweis. Thomas Manns "Doktor Faust. Das Leben des deutschen Tonsetzers Adrian Leverkühn" könnte man ins Spanische als "La vida del compositor alemán Adrian Leverkühn" übersetzen.


----------

